# This weekend's haul



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 24, 2011)

We're just back from the Ottawa Orchid Society show and I just wanted to share my haul. 
I wasn't expecting to bring home so many large plants (read I promised hubby no more large plants until I make more shelf space), but I couldn't pass them up. 

In the box (Left-Right):
Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz (piping rock), Paph Helvetia chamberlainianum X philippinense, Paph Robinianum (piping rock), Masd. Copper Dust (Marsh Hollow), Masd. glandulosa (ecuagenera), Masd. Juno (Marsh Hollow)*MUCH more pink/purple than shown*

It was a good weekend


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 24, 2011)

...Those of you with a cat may notice that my feline was happy I brought a box home. lol


----------



## Shiva (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice! Never met or known a cat who didn't like a new box to play with.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2011)

Your cat is thinking about the nice salad you brought home! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL! Nice haul. My cat does the same thing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2011)

Good purchases!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 24, 2011)

Very healthy looking plants!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 24, 2011)

Copper Dust is very handsome!! I love the shape and spots


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool purchase!!!! Is that Paph Robinianum spiking? Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 25, 2011)

Great purchases...


----------



## Bolero (May 7, 2011)

They look great, the yellow Masdevallia has really interesting colour.


----------



## paphreek (May 7, 2011)

I like both Masdevallias, but the Copper Dust is unique. Great buys!


----------

